# Baltimore County Morels



## rdbrookie (Apr 24, 2016)

I found around 40 the past 2 days (around 3 hours of looking) in Northern Baltimore County - I have access to around 10 acres of primarily poplar forest to snoop around in. They were incredibly hard to spot, since most were tucked under the leaves. They were also all fairly stunted/dried out. Found most of them in the areas around a stream, as well as on fairly steep, south-facing hills were the leaves weren't so packed. I also found the smallest morel I've ever seen.

Link to pics: http://imgur.com/a/R0ut0


----------



## chiefapache (May 11, 2016)

I'm trying to find good hunting grounds here in Hartford county. Originally from Illinois and grew up hunting mushrooms and would love to have that hobby here. Any tips would greatly be appreciated.


----------

